# my baby wegies growing up



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

together (apologies if i have already put this on)








troy
















torre
















torre with uncle harry








troy with uncle harry








troy








breakfast time








lazing around


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

​. Absolutely stunning !!!:001_tt1: how lucky are you


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Superash said:


> ​. Absolutely stunning !!!:001_tt1: how lucky are you


very lucky they are a perfect pair


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

awwww, yummy babies, they're splendid

very beautiful pics, it's great to start my working day with their sweet calm faces in mind :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Anca said:


> awwww, yummy babies, they're splendid
> 
> very beautiful pics, it's great to start my working day with their sweet calm faces in mind :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


anca they have such a lovely nature, they do everything together. i am so glad i got them both.
i think you must be their no 1 fan lol


----------



## Tracy Lou (Jun 15, 2011)

What sweet furbies. Love the ones with uncle Harry.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i think harry thinks he is their dad


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> anca they have such a lovely nature, they do everything together. i am so glad i got them both.


I see them together all the time in your pictures, they are such darlings, the truth is I don't see (imagine) them separated at all. Great choice you've made.



jenny armour said:


> i think you must be their no 1 fan lol


thank you, I don't know, I don't think I'm the only one, I'm sure there's someone right behind the corner, dreaming of them, she'll appear here soon or she will just admire them from her secret place


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So cute:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Its great watching them grow up,so glad you had them both, . and i LOVE uncle Harrys colouring, isnt he gorgeous.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Anca said:


> thank you, I don't know, I don't think I'm the only one, I'm sure there's someone right behind the corner, dreaming of them, she'll appear here soon or she will just admire them from her secret place





colliemerles said:


> _Its great watching them grow up,so glad you had them both, . and i LOVE uncle Harrys colouring, isnt he gorgeous.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


see that? I told you, Jen  there she is


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Anca said:


> see that? I told you, Jen  there she is


_,,,hahahahahaha yes here i am, following you ,:ciappa:,:yesnod:,_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> _Its great watching them grow up,so glad you had them both, . and i LOVE uncle Harrys colouring, isnt he gorgeous.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


he's a real sweetheart, loves all the cats, rubs around all of them, whether they like it or not, and adores his jj


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

jenny armour said:


> he's a real sweetheart, loves all the cats, rubs around all of them, whether they like it or not, and adores his jj


_he has a lovely coat, how old is he,_


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

:001_wub::001_wub: both of them are beautiful and so fluffy - loving them both


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> _he has a lovely coat, how old is he,_


harry was 2 in september but i fear he lost his fluffiness when he was a kitten, but he is such a love


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Maistaff said:


> :001_wub::001_wub: both of them are beautiful and so fluffy - loving them both


thank you its lovely to hear compliments from another wegie owner


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

stunning stunning babies!!! :001_wub:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Stunning, stunning, stunning!

Three absolutely beautiful boys, I dont have enough words to tell you how gorgeous I think they all are :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Stunning, stunning, stunning!
> 
> Three absolutely beautiful boys, I dont have enough words to tell you how gorgeous I think they all are :001_wub:


thank you they're all such elegant babies


----------

